# Kroot Merc List, first attempt at 2000pts.



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

*HQ*

Master Shaper
- Frag Grenades
- Power Weapon
- Hyperactive Nymune Organ
= 61 pts.

Prey Shaper
- Surfoot Charm
= 70 pts.

*Troops*

Carnivore Kindred
- 1 Shaper, Eviscerator
- 1 Krootox rider
- 18 Kroot
= 232 pts.

Carnivore Kindred
- 1 Shaper, Eviscerator
- 1 Krootox rider
- 18 Kroot
= 232 pts.

Carnivore Kindred
- 1 Shaper, Eviscerator
- 1 Krootox rider
- 18 Kroot
= 232 pts.

Baggage Great Knarloc
- 2 Great Knarlocs
- 5 Goads
= 100 pts.

*Elite*

Stalker Kindred
- 1 Shaper, Eviscerator
- 9 Kroot
- Hyperactive Nymune Organ
- Ambush
= 205 pts.

Stalker Kindred
- 1 Shaper, Eviscerator
- 9 Kroot
- Hyperactive Nymune Organ
- Ambush
= 205 pts.

*Fast Attack*
Kroot Hound Pack
- 1 Shaper, Eviscerator, Hyperactive Nymune Organ
- 9 Kroot, Hyperactive Nymune Organ
- 20 Hounds
= 240 pts. (This squad goes with the Master Shaper)

Knarloc Riders
- 6 Knarlocs
= 180 pts. (This squad goes with the Prey Shaper)

*Heavy Support*

Greater Knarloc Pack
- 3 Greater Knarlocs
- Great*er* Knarlocs
= 240 pts.


Total: 1997 pts.

Basically, my strategy is to infiltrate as close to the enemy as possible, and charge foward with my Master Shaper (large squad size makes for effective multi-assaults), Greater Knarlocs, and Baggage Knarlocs. The stalker Kindred will apear via Ambush, and fleet towards the nearest vehicle or squad to destroy. The Carnivore Kindred will grab objectives and lay down a hail of fire, possibly getting into close combat if necessary.

I'm not taking any Signature Evolutionary Adaptations because I would prefer quantity over quality, and if I go up against MEQ with T4 Kroot, then it'll end up being a waste of points anyway.

Thanks in advance!
DH


----------

